# Changing diets for winter



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

When do most folks start to change the dog's summer diet over to a winter one, or do you keep it the same?


----------



## Bart Karmich (Jul 16, 2010)

What would you change? If the weather becomes harsh and they are basically outdoor dogs then their caloric requirements may increase. I suppose a person could try to add fat on their dog early, but unless the conditions are extreme, I would just add calories to their ration during the weather. The easiest way to do that is with additional fat in the ration. Personally my winter is not extreme enough to do anything special and my dog sleeps indoors. He acclimates easily and would have no trouble sleeping in the snow, has done it in the past, but sleeps indoors because it's part of his job.


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

In the past I've increased feeding from once/day to twice/day because my dogs were housed outdoors. These days theymy dogs live indoors, and I do increase their rations and try to put a little extra weight on them. Nothing specific as far as diet changes though.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I let them get a little bit fatter in Winter and a little bit thinner in Summer. No big deal?

I supervise their physical activities - I wish there were someone watching out for me!!!


----------

